
No iPhone SDK Means No Killer iPhone Apps - dawie
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/fast-and-furious/no-iphone-sdk-means-no-iphone-killer-apps-267899.php
======
teki321
The iPhone SDK was released on Monday: www.apple.com/safari

Why would they include a "desktop sdk" when the desktop applications are going
out of business? I don't want native applications on the iPhone, but cheap
data rates would be a killer feature!

I have a Windows Mobile based Smartphone and have only 2 applications
installed. A Sudoku game and a homescreen application.

~~~
Readmore
I tend to agree, it would be cool to be able to access some of the internal
features but there is so much you can do with a web application now that it's
not really an issue.

